# Anyone in Plano TX?



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I messaged Plano Parks and Recreation and this is the response: "Sorry, due to continued water restrictions, we are not able to offer K-9 Kerplunk this spring."

Too bad.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Most of the other cities do their doggy water day at the end of the summer I think.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> Most of the other cities do their doggy water day at the end of the summer I think.


Yes, I know, as we are veterans. Plano has had a spring one for about 7 years, so this is the first year they aren't. They usually drain the pool and refill after the Spring doggie swim.


----------

